# Join Windows 7 to NT 4.0 Domain



## karl1971 (May 3, 2010)

I am taking Networking at my local technical school, and my instructor has issued me a challenge. (not a test or anything.) He said that last semester, a student joined a WIN7 machine to a WIN NT 4.0 domain. So..I have researched it.....I discovered one post that discussed how it was possible on the win 7 beta version. However i do not have that version. Does anybody out there have any idea how one might do this? Can I use Samba? Are there any registry tricks I can try.. from what i can tell there are Trust issues between the two operating systems that are the real problem. Anybody? 
Best Regards,
K.R.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you see this thread?

http://www.msfn.org/board/solved-join-windows-machine-domain-t128488.html

or http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/9e09b926-a23a-4351-ba76-0b960c0819a2

Microsoft says it cannot be done, or at least it is not supported

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940268



> Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2-based computers cannot be joined to a Windows NT 4.0 SP6A domain.


.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Another thread, does not actually join the domain, but can map folders and printers on the NT server

http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft_Operating_Systems/Windows/NT/Q_25142269.html



> Consider not putting the Windows 7 machines on your NT4 domain. Make certain these laptops are Windows 7 Pro and not a crippled Home version before starting.
> 
> What you should be able to do (I have done it on a Windows 2000 server) is create a batch file with statements like:
> 
> ...





> I use NET USE statements to map Common Folders, Special Folders and the user folder. The key here is the user folder. In the User setup, there is a profile that shows what drive is assigned to the user's folder. I use that drive in the NET USE statement and make sure the Windows userid and password is the same as the user's id and password on the server. When I do this (Windows 2000 and newer) Outlook and Exchange works well even off domain.
> 
> I also use NET USE statments to set up special printers (dot matrix printers in one case). Otherwise, given the above, almost any printer can be attached with the Network Printer wizard.


.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

This what we do to make them join samba domains correctly, don't know if it will help you or not.
Start-run-regedit
My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_SYSTEM\current control set\services\net logon\parameters
Change &#8220;signsecurechannel&#8221; and &#8220;requiresignorseal&#8221; from value of 1 to 0 

Take this with a grain of salt, messing w/ the registry can cause your pc to not boot.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to step in,
but what's Samba?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

antech said:


> Sorry to step in,
> but what's Samba?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Samba

.


----------

